# Utiliser Bonjour pour créer un réseau avec iPhone



## patriarche (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, chers vous tous.

Il paraît qu'il est facile comme bonjour d'utiliser Bonjour, mais alors que la création d'un réseau était effectivement archi-simple sur mon bon vieux Powerbook G4, là, avec le MBA, je sèche un peu...

S'il y a des bienheureux ayant réussi une création de réseau afin d'établir des transferts de données en wifi sur leur iPhone (et des transfers Wifi de leur iPhone au MBA), je serais ravie qu'ils me fasse part de leur enviable expérience.

Tout baigne sur mon MBA. Sauf ça.

En fait, je trouve quand même très fâcheux qu'une machine conçue pour le wifi soit aussi malcommode et contrintuitive à paramétrer...


----------



## adrenergique (26 Janvier 2009)

Inutile de recréer un sujet sur une question que tu as déjà posé hier, qui reste en haut de catégorie.

Si personne ne répond c'est que personne n'a de réponse ou que ceux qui en ont une ne sont pas encore passés par là. :sleep:


----------



## patriarche (26 Janvier 2009)

Je trouve aussi fâcheux et bizarre que personne n'ai de réponse. 

Suis-je donc la seule à (chercher à ) utiliser le MBA  en lien wifi avec iPhone ?

Franchement, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup...


----------



## adrenergique (26 Janvier 2009)

patriarche a dit:


> Je trouve aussi fâcheux et bizarre que personne n'ai de réponse.
> 
> Suis-je donc la seule à (chercher à ) utiliser le MBA  en lien wifi avec iPhone ?
> 
> Franchement, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup...



Tu pouvais attendre que quelqu'un te réponde sur le premier sujet, pas la peine de flooder. Ce n'est pas en reposant ta question dans plusieurs topics que quelqu'un te répondra plus ou plus vite.

Si personne n'a de réponse ce n'est pas fâcheux comme tu dis, c'est un fait.

Moi je l'utilise et je n'ai pas de problème de config, j'ai suivi le mode d'emploi du logiciel que j'ai voulu installer. Je ne saurais plus te dire comment j'ai fait, voilà pourquoi je n'ai pas répondu.


----------



## patriarche (26 Janvier 2009)

"Flooder", j'ignore ce que ça veut dire.

Bon, ben merci quand même pour les renseignements du genre "T'as qu'à regarder le mode d'emploi".

Bye et bon sommeil.


----------



## adrenergique (26 Janvier 2009)

Je ne m'en souviens plus, je vais pas aller lire le mode d'emploi pour toi, non mais! Si je m'en souvenais, je t'expliquerais sur le champ et cela me ferais grand plaisir. 

T'as des yeux à ce que je devine


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Je préviens je vais peut-être dire une connerie 

Si j'ai bien compris, tu cherches pour utiliser une application tierce genre FileMagnet, Files, AirSharing, etct, à connecter ton iphone avec macbook afin de transférer des fichiers.

Si c'est bien ton but, pourquoi, ne crée-tu pas simplement un réseau wifi ?

Pour cela, il te suffit de cliquer sur l'icône Airport dans ta barre de tâche, de faire "Créer un réseau", lui donner un nom et de cliquer sur OK.

Ensuite, avec ton iphone, tu te connectes sur ce même réseau.

Sur ce bonne nuit et n'oublie pas, "Funky attitude" (et ne sois pas impatient)


----------



## patriarche (27 Janvier 2009)

Merci à tous et en particulier à Adrenergique que j'ai du énerver hier soir.

J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème : afin de pouvoir créer un réseau portant le nom de mon Macbook (réseau d'abord impossible à créer, car quand je cliquais sur "créer un réseau", le bazar moulinait, moulinait sans rien créer du tout), il suffit simplement de changer le nom de Mac automatiquement généré par la machine (du style "Macbook-Air-de-Bidule-Chose") et choisir un nouveau nom ("McbookAir-de-Bidule", par exemple).

Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire, mais en tout cas, maintenant, pas besoin de passer par Mobileme pour synchroniser mon logiciel sur iPhone. Bonjour marche très bien. Mais la condition pour l'utiliser était de pouvoir créer le réseau initial source sur le Mac, bien sûr !

A plus.
Isa


----------



## adrenergique (27 Janvier 2009)

patriarche a dit:


> Merci à tous et en particulier à Adrenergique que j'ai du énerver hier soir.
> 
> J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème : afin de pouvoir créer un réseau portant le nom de mon Macbook (réseau d'abord impossible à créer, car quand je cliquais sur "créer un réseau", le bazar moulinait, moulinait sans rien créer du tout), il suffit simplement de changer le nom de Mac automatiquement généré par la machine (du style "Macbook-Air-de-Bidule-Chose") et choisir un nouveau nom ("McbookAir-de-Bidule", par exemple).
> 
> ...



Nooooon, agacé, tout au plus 

Je suis content que tu aies trouvé la solution à ton problème, dsl de pas avoir pu t'aider


----------

